# Tax refund on leaving Ireland (will not have P45 before leaving)



## Knorp (25 Mar 2010)

Hi,

I am leaving Ireland in a couple of weeks to go back to my home country. I have been working all this year and will be working until a couple of days before I leave. I will not have the P45 form by the time I am leaving. My employer has agreed to forward it to my address abroad.

I would like to claim a tax refund as I would have thought I am entitled to it. Can anybody please confirm? Should I use the P50 form for it? Can that claim be submitted once you are abroad?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gervan (25 Mar 2010)

Yes, you can still claim from abroad, once you have received the P45, using the P50 form, which you can download from the Revenue website. If you leave your Irish bank account open, the refund can be paid in directly.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Mar 2010)

It might be easier to explain your problem to your employer and advance your departure date on paper at least. He doesn't have to pay you until your final day, but he could prepare the p45 earlier. I don't think that this has any impact on the tax refund or PRSI, so it is not fraud in any sense. 

It's sometimes difficult to get a P45 from a former employer and much more difficult if you have left the country.

Sometimes the payroll person might not be enthusiastic about this, but go above his head to the accountant. 

Brendn


----------



## Knorp (28 Mar 2010)

Thanks for both answers. To be honest, I am not concerned at all about my employer not sending me the P45 after I leave. It is a serious company and they will, no doubt. Actually, they cannot tweak the internal procedures to give me the P45 earlier because they are a big company with a lot of internal red  tape .


----------

